# Baltic languages: push and pull



## Setwale_Charm

Tere, Sveiki and Labas!!!
 I would like to know how exactly to say or rather write: Push and Pull (like on doors) in Latvian, Lithuanian and Estonian. Anybody to help me there?


----------



## halfminded

I can only give you the Estonian version:

*PUSH= LÜKKA

PULL= TÕMBA
*
(I for some reason tend to do the opposite...)


----------



## deine

In Lithuanian it would be:

Push - stumti
Pull - traukti


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you both. Anyone for Latvian?


----------



## valdo

Hallo, Setwale Charm....
In Latvian:

  push - stumt, grūst
  pull - vilkt, raut

Atā,


----------



## Setwale_Charm

So which of the pair are normally used in Latvia?


----------



## valdo

If we talk about those indications on the doors, then "grūst" and "vilkt"....


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Liels paldies par palīdzību.


----------



## valdo

Setwale_Charm said:


> Liels paldies par palīdzību.


 
Ņem par labu...!!!


----------



## neonrider

Lithuanian "vilkt" means "to drag, to pull while on the ground". Usually almost no one pronounces the "i" at the end of stumt, traukt. It's as if it was some kind of Breton language, it would be spelled as: to stum, to trauk.


----------



## DeepTouch

Estonian is not a Baltic language, it is Finno-Ugric, having very little in common with Latvian and Lithuanian.


----------



## neonrider

Estonia and Finland are Baltic countries. They both are also Northern European, Finno-Ugric and Eastern European countries. One could say that Italian, Hebrew and Algerian Amazight are Mediterranean languages and they would be correct in a way, but American English can't be called a Pacific language though. You could not say that Estonian is a Balt language though.


----------



## DeepTouch

Labas! In American English the call Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania "Baltic countries", while Finland is never classified as either "Baltic" or "Eastern European", but rather as a "Scandinavian" country. However, as far as languages are concerned, "Baltic languages" in American English means a subset of Indo-European languages that includes Lithuanian and Latvian along with related languages such as Old Prussian etc. (See https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_languages), and while Estonia is referred to as a "Baltic" country, its language is never called "Baltic" (sometimes, rarely, it is refereed to as  "Balto-Finnic").


----------

